# interesting product for springtails



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.herpsupplies.com/product.cfm?id=SMX005

Just thought I might share this one.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Interesting. Have you tried it yet Doug?
My springtails have been slow producers with my current media/feeding so I am willing to try anything.

Shawn


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Shawn, did you see our recent thread about springtails and population booms? I believe it started with a post about froglet thinking he killed his springtail culture...

Basically came down to a lot of people have had varying degrees of success on different medias (more like what you think is easiest to collect them off of). Feeding is key... a couple of big feedings and my adults pop babies like no ones business, but it takes big feedings closer together to get them all raised up to adults. I feed mine several times a week now! The production is outrageous, and I'm not only feeding out of my cultures but going to split them soon too. Boy do my imitator love me right now.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

what are you using Corey? Have you tried this springtail food by Vivaria projects?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I get the best blooms and no mites by using yeast... 

Ed


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I will try more frequent and bigger feeding....and yeast! thanks

Shawn


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ed said:


> I get the best blooms and no mites by using yeast...
> 
> Ed


Same here, although white worms have been a problem (not related to the yeast though).

Jordan


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Do those of you who feed yeast have vent holes in yer springtails boxes? I've read that ventilation isn't required for springtails, but I was wondering about CO2 being an issue?


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

I'd recommend putting ventilation holes in there either way. I've lost cultures to what I assume was gas buildup.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Doug for sharing and I will buy some. If anyone has any feedback on the product would be great.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've mitigated that by feeding no less than every other day now.

I don't use "big" amounts (another precursor to gas build problems), but feed every day or every other day.

A mix of active yeast, single grain baby oatmeal and paprika.

And my springtails have done very well since going to this regime.

s


Blort said:


> I'd recommend putting ventilation holes in there either way. I've lost cultures to what I assume was gas buildup.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

ah you have told me this before Scotto, I should listen! :wink:  
S
I'll feed the little buggers your recipe tonight....




Scott said:


> I've mitigated that by feeding no less than every other day now.
> 
> I don't use "big" amounts (another precursor to gas build problems), but feed every day or every other day.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Having a consistant food source is key, so feeding a little on a more often basis will help with culture boom, as well as to increase the food a bit as the culture expands its population (as the food is the limiting factor in this case).

Opening up your cultures so often during the week (not to mention opening them up to feed from) lowers your chance of getting the CO2 build up as well as you're giving them fresh air. CO2 is heavy so low/short containers that you make sure to "pour" the air out of a corner (as if it was holding a liquid) helps, but fanning a low container with the lid has worked for me just fine too (drive the bugs nuts tho for obvious reasons).


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*What do u f......*

KeroKero, you havn't told us what you feed your cultures???

Jesse


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

lol, sorry, the type of food isn't exactly important either, which is why I didn't harp what I'm using, which is just regular old TetraMin fish flakes or TertaMin color (going to start that soon and see if I can turn the buggies pink  ). Other foods such as rice, couscous, yeast, mixes, and commercial springtail mixes (like those from ED's Fly Meat or the recent new stuff from HerpSupplies) work equally as well I guess- to me the specific food is as important as the specific substrate, aka, whatever works best for you. 

Its really more a matter of how much you're feeding (it all molds over in the end, and the mold is what they are eating) and just keeping the substrate moist.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

If you feed out a lot of paprika, cyclopeeze, etc., the springtails turn red, indication of gutloading.


----------

